# Navy HM A-School at Sam Houston?



## Petey0397 (Mar 1, 2011)

Can any of you military folks confirm that the Navy, Air Force, and Army are planning to do some sort of combined medic training at Fort Sam Houston starting sometime in April?

That's what I've heard, wondering if any of you have heard it also?

I'm a paramedic and future sailor and HM in the US Navy.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 1, 2011)

The movement has been consolidation.  FSH is a good place with plenty of pathology.

Just be sure to really think long and hard before and enlisting.


----------



## Rip Shears (Mar 20, 2011)

Gotta say that going through HM A-school in San Antonio would be a huge improvement over anything at Great Lakes.  Especially being able to consolidate lessons-learned from the other services in one place.


----------



## 82nd medic (Apr 4, 2011)

From what I heard they've moved all training to one base but for the most part the classes are still separate aside from the parts that are already the same (i.e. Nremt-b)... 68W ait is primarily field medicine based, navy corpsmen have a different school they attend if they're going to fmf (opposed to a hospital or ship) and air force medics are either hospital or aviation based... Different areas of military medicine with different training priorities.


----------



## Reuben23 (Apr 27, 2011)

Can I ask why you are leaving the Paramedic field to go be a Corpsman? are you planning on going FMF? i'm just curious;  but the services are combining all the enlisted medical because of all the variations in medical training.. example.. I was a FMF Corpsman, i got attached to a Army unit that needed medical coverage because there medic got injured with a IED.. yet they had medical staff that wasn't "combat ready.. whatever that ment .. anywho... they are going to be getting the same training. so thats what i've been told.


----------

